
Ceph open-source storage takes an organizational step forward - CrankyBear
https://www.zdnet.com/article/ceph-open-source-storage-takes-an-organizational-step-forward/
======
sekh60
I wonder if this is at least in part due to IBM buying RedHat. InkTank, the
main company behind Ceph was bought by RedHat not too long ago.

